# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  NSA-PRISM vs. GNU/Linux or BSD?

## VIDEODROME

I've been seeing more surveillance stories popup regarding the NSA and various other tech companies.  In particular, Microsoft and the story out of Germany concerning Trusted Computing and Windows 8 back doors.  

I've also heard some suggestions that running Linux or BSD(Unix) is a way to get around some of this.  I wondered if that was a valid opinion or just half right?  

To be honest, I think FreeBSD is okay for Desktops but a weird pain in the ass for laptops or my Netbook.  For mobile devices, I've found many Linux distros that are actually good to run "Out of the Box".  

I guess while on this topic, I wondered if Linux or BSD users had any additional security tips.  

I should also add that absurdly while I might have incidental security from running Linux, I still tend to frequently use Google.  To some extent, I accepted Google holding some browsing data as trade-off for better results.  However, if they're infested with the NSA I might consider alternatives now, and wondered if any one had a favorite search engine.

----------


## VIDEODROME

I also found this site https://prism-break.org/ and might review some of their suggestions, but any second opinions here would be welcome. 

NOTE:   I'm intrigued by doing this because I am studying Cyber Security in college and figure it would be a good exercise to lock down my own equipment.

EDIT:  Umm... I've been on Gmail.  Maybe I should dump that for something else to lol.

----------


## Joshua2014

Google - a household name - good household brand - what was it they're wanting to do again, oh yes create a giant calculator that can perform quantum annealing and kill us all with it! Unless of course the machine is docile enough to tell us how to control it. Rate of convergence - S-Matrix - Iterative Algorithm...  "Once the machine thinking process has started it would not take long to outstrip our feeble powers" - Alan Turing    Why study for Cyber-Security college? Do you realise at a first glance how much the accreditation costs per annum to remain accredited in that field?  Your looking at about 24'000 a year all told to keep just your field of expertise up to date on a piece of paper!    Then you've got your Windows (complete with Doors) Your Linux & BSD complete with Bugs, routers and switches with backdoors, oh my goodness what a fun time you'll have!    There are plenty of alternative operating systems to choose from, try some of the alternatives before you make a commitment to just one!  Have a look see:  Looks like windows doesnt it?! Only thing is it's not!  sourceforge.net/projects/meos/  Secondly if any of your computers where bought recently, then no doubt they contain the UEFI boot-loader which is actually harmful to your choice of free software and could in all likelyhood carry some malicious function in it's RandBIOS. So it's probably best to stick with OpenFirmware because by definition Open means other people have examined it and said its 100% worth paying good money for although it's not so golden lined when you realise that whatever you choose to run could contain other peoples scripting Bugs! If you paid good money for a PC with UEFI, then I guess that sucks!

----------


## Joshua2014

The three Law's of Robotics oh those went out the Windows;  1> A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction allow a human being to come to harm. 2> A robot must obey the orders and instructions given to it by human beings, except where such orders or instructions conflict with the First Law. 3> A robot must protect it's own existance as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Law.  The first thing a sentient machine would do, is calculations, it would no doubt calculate that man-kind is a harmful interference - harmful to it's own environment.  It's first conclusion will be that humanity is a harmful self replicating Virus that needs to be eradicated to restore natural order. Muslim, Christian or Jew I dont think it'll care, it's a machine it doesnt have a conscience!

----------


## CPUd

> I also found this site https://prism-break.org/ and might review some of their suggestions, but any second opinions here would be welcome. 
> 
> NOTE:   I'm intrigued by doing this because I am studying Cyber Security in college and figure it would be a good exercise to lock down my own equipment.
> 
> EDIT:  Umm... I've been on Gmail.  Maybe I should dump that for something else to lol.



Get a VPS or dedicated server and run your own mailserver.  If you are into security and don't do a lot with monitoring tools, keep your shell scripting skills up.

I have been using startpage with google styles:
http://userstyles.org/styles/60164/s...ge-google-look

Occasionally I have to use the real thing though.

----------


## torchbearer

You could use the same linux distro Edward Snowden used- its called Tails.
https://tails.boum.org/

Run it from a USB jump drive.
very secure. stay anonymous. no way for anyone to hack your terminal.

----------


## Joshua2014

> Get a VPS or dedicated server and run your own mailserver.  If you are into security and don't do a lot with monitoring tools, keep your shell scripting skills up.  I have been using startpage with google styles: http://userstyles.org/styles/60164/s...ge-google-look  Occasionally I have to use the real thing though.


  All machines, expecially robots, should come with a behaviour inhibitor, it's just a crying shame - we can't seem to fit one onto Intel & Microsoft.  Scripting skill's are over-rated - anyone can script, reverse engineer or reflash there own gear with something someone else assures them is perfectly safe!  Only to later find out what someone told you was perfectly OK - Just wiped out all your equipment, my god how they must be rubbing there hands in anticipation of a returning customer. Do what I do, if it lets you down, through it out the Window and never buy it from them again!

----------


## Joshua2014

> You could use the same linux distro Edward Snowden used- its called Tails. https://tails.boum.org/  Run it from a USB jump drive. very secure. stay anonymous. no way for anyone to hack your terminal.


  LOL.. No thanks, it's got more CVE bugs than you can shake a stick it, I am sure they'd love it if we all used what they tell us!

----------


## torchbearer

> LOL.. No thanks, it's got more CVE bugs than you can shake a stick it, I am sure they'd love it if we all used what they tell us!



explain in detail.
1.0 fixed a lot of issues.

----------


## Joshua2014

> explain in detail. 1.0 fixed a lot of issues.


  See the Warnings;  Tails makes it clear that you are using Tor and probably Tails. While using Tor, man-in-the-middle attacks can still happen between the exit node and the destination server. Tails doesn't encrypt your documents by default. Tails doesn't clear the metadata of your documents for you. Tor doesn't protect you from a global adversary. Tails doesn't magically separate your different contextual identities. Tails doesn't make your crappy passwords stronger.  FreeNET - the i2p & other assorted anonymity related projects are helpfully maintained by the Google Summer of Code or GSoC.  When I say alternative OS I mean;  2OS House OS Xinu OS Singularity OS Gentoo OS Frost OS React OS AROS OS  Kolibri OS - Bitten off more than they can chew, oh hackers need to do better, indeed I agree, we do need to do better, we need to ignore them to within an inch of there life and start using ubiquitous encryption of the Packet Layer and then simply not inform anyone else what kind we choose to use! We are not going to cruise to loose to the likes of some buisness fat-cat!

----------


## torchbearer

> See the Warnings;  Tails makes it clear that you are using Tor and probably Tails. While using Tor, man-in-the-middle attacks can still happen between the exit node and the destination server. Tails doesn't encrypt your documents by default. Tails doesn't clear the metadata of your documents for you. Tor doesn't protect you from a global adversary. Tails doesn't magically separate your different contextual identities. Tails doesn't make your crappy passwords stronger.  FreeNET - the i2p & other assorted anonymity related projects are helpfully maintained by the Google Summer of Code or GSoC.  When I say alternative OS I mean;  2OS House OS Xinu OS Singularity OS Gentoo OS Frost OS React OS AROS OS  Kolibri OS - Bitten off more than they can chew, oh hackers need to do better, indeed I agree, we do need to do better, we need to ignore them to within an inch of there life and start using ubiquitous encryption of the Packet Layer and then simply not inform anyone else what kind we choose to use! We are not going to cruise to loose to the likes of some buisness fat-cat!


You sound like a guy I work with.
I don't see how an OS can beat man in the middle unless Dark Mail really does its magic.

----------


## Joshua2014

> You sound like a guy I work with. I don't see how an OS can beat man in the middle unless Dark Mail really does its magic.


  It depends entirely on the skill's of the person handling the OS, dont forget that assange himself said and I quote "Debian is maintained by the NSA" and seeing as how most Linux projects are now adopting there Security Enhanced implimentation which in itself isnt very security enhanced, not if it's designed to let other people in (ie: you dont need a username or password to intrude on someone elses X session) then it's a case of "ok, lets try adopting a completely new approach and see how you like it when we disappear off the grid completely and leave you to deal with spammy microsoft and google on your own!"  Spying on Kid's with mobile phones.. the shame of it! The whole reason your Linux or BSD machine has UUID or SUID is so that another machine on the network, possibly hostile can spam your Box with lot's of those harmless UDP packets and request "What machine is this?" and your machine proudly says back "I'm Slackware or I'm Arch Linux!" then the person doing the scanning goes "ah-ha! which developer have we paid off to put a bug in this?" It's called a Digital Fingerprint! When Google made it's revision to the Android code base lots of old 50's to 60's something hackers where watching there adjustments to the UUID - GUID and where assessing exactly what they where changing with the FLTK & BusyBox very slimmed down and very much improved codebase. Privacy works two ways, they take it away and we put it back! Any programmer in existance can tell you about the problem with the security certificates issued to Windows with NSA_Key.dll but what Google might have a hard time explaining in a court of Law is why they're Android contains an RSA Security Certificate for the Department of Defence. When the rest of the Linux codebase does not! Unless of course you use Firefox which has it's own!  

When Journalists start dropping names people start looking at the software & hardware:  FoxAcid - well lets see theres the Acid Debugger, there's crappy Javascript everywhere, there's firefox (with a DoD Cert!!) and fox electronics, it's really not hard to use a little de-ductive reasoning! 

Evil Olive oh you mean that awesome thing called Plan B which has OLive and OMero for Sun Microsystems based machines with DAC & MAC access controls. Are those Boxes open firmware, yes I believe they are! M-O-N-O-P-O-L-Y The most revealing thing about Microsoft is on the one hand they claim they dont want people to use Linux but then on the other hand they actively encourage children to go and Modify there X-Box so they can install Linux, then of course Microsoft prosecutes them later for having copied there Video games or Music to disk!  

Windows 8 did so baddly they've now relented and 9 approaches with the Start button returned "Hurrah!" Reserve your copy of NSA Windows Today! 
Google Android - On the one hand they support the anonymous network, with i2p, freenet & tails but on the other hand they want to spy on you all. 
iOS - From apple - yeah it's kind of got a lot of those spying apps from Google and seems to also have no Command Line Interface just like the Droid. 

 I mean seriously if your going to try to slip malicious code into something maintained by millions of programmers around the world, you really didnt think it through for very long because of course they can all see what your doing and there opinion of your products is reflected in your sales!  

Diversified thinking - good to see the NSA hasnt dropped the ball.

----------


## CPUd

> All machines, expecially robots, should come with a behaviour inhibitor, it's just a crying shame - we can't seem to fit one onto Intel & Microsoft.  Scripting skill's are over-rated - anyone can script, reverse engineer or reflash there own gear with something someone else assures them is perfectly safe!  Only to later find out what someone told you was perfectly OK - Just wiped out all your equipment, my god how they must be rubbing there hands in anticipation of a returning customer. Do what I do, if it lets you down, through it out the Window and never buy it from them again!


I never said anything about writing scripts to flash things. 





> See the Warnings;  Tails makes it clear that you are using Tor and probably Tails. While using Tor, man-in-the-middle attacks can still happen between the exit node and the destination server. Tails doesn't encrypt your documents by default. Tails doesn't clear the metadata of your documents for you. Tor doesn't protect you from a global adversary. Tails doesn't magically separate your different contextual identities. Tails doesn't make your crappy passwords stronger.  FreeNET - the i2p & other assorted anonymity related projects are helpfully maintained by the Google Summer of Code or GSoC.  When I say alternative OS I mean;  2OS House OS Xinu OS Singularity OS Gentoo OS Frost OS React OS AROS OS  Kolibri OS - Bitten off more than they can chew, oh hackers need to do better, indeed I agree, we do need to do better, we need to ignore them to within an inch of there life and start using ubiquitous encryption of the Packet Layer and then simply not inform anyone else what kind we choose to use! We are not going to cruise to loose to the likes of some buisness fat-cat!


Please tell us more about "ubiquitous encryption of the Packet Layer".

----------


## Joshua2014

> Please tell us more about "ubiquitous encryption of the Packet Layer".


  Well lets see they've had these projects for years designed to better protect everybodies privacy, they just havent rolled it out.  Interestingly when people try to improve the overall security for everybody, for some reason those projects seem to come to a grinding halt! UEFI - Microsoft up to its favorite tricks again, sticking a DoD cert in the BIOS! TAO inside - Brains outside! There is a really good reason why programmers around the world dont run an X display. It's just co-incidence that they want to stick there DoD RSA Certificate everywhere. But if the general public are not a part of the Department of Defence network, then you find yourself pondering this one question. If I am not a part of that network, why are you compelled to give us all what you call the Red Key & Black Key! 

Privacy on the internet oh please it's been missing since it's inception. Here's a glaring, stairing you in the face privacy hint! Dont use a browser with loads of RSA Keys that some company sells for thousands of dollars assuring you they give you the best peace of mind when they sell you what programmers call the Public half of the Key whilst they then happily retain the Private half!   It's a classic catch 22 situation, until they come up with legislation forbidding your hosting provider or your network provider to go trawling through all your personal effect's and your entire online life, then of course those guys will just carry on regardless, how else do you think they make there money?   "We've got some good flow charts we've got some good analytics, look at how many hits our site is getting, oh we're going to be billionares, lets just sell out our users for a profit!"  

As a programmer I could go away and set myself up in Buisness and do exactly what these Guys are doing ; I give you your security public key, I retain the private half, you feel confident when you connect to my servers that I care about your privacy, when in point of fact, I'm going to spy on your search requests, see you searching for Herpes simplex cream and astroturf you with loads of spam advertising saying: "Would you like me to recommend a good doctor click here for only 99 cents!" I make money from the advertising, then I make money out of the practice, because I am hosting that Doctors referal. An then afterwards I can sell that information to someone else going "oh look LOL some dude with herpes!"    

There is no great "Big Secret" to what these guys are doing, they just tell themselves there is...  An thats whilst they're ripping off there idea's from the Open Source community where most of the people dont actually get paid to maintain the software, they just maintain it out of love. Oracle Java - yeah Oracle's still angry with Google because they never paid to use it! ffmpeg - oh yeah that got stolen from Plan 9 and those guys are still angry over that, what you have here are three multi-national companies that love to rip off the community that it supposedly supports! 

   As for an alternative search engine why not try https://duckduckgo.com/ dont forget to check out the about page as it makes my point!  http://donttrack.us/ 

When you stop and think about it logically there are some things that just dont add up - especially with the pre-pubesent lime light seeker! 

 "Here's your CIA mission boy should you choose to accept it, we want you to fly to the commie reds and put our malicious copy of Debian with it's DoD Certs Everywhere! That might actually work if the Russian Programmers are all Thick!"

Your Cover: Defector
Your Weapon: This USB Pen!

Let me introduce you to the hacking elite:

Russia
China
Japan
England
US
Australia
New Zealand
Africa

And any other nation under the Sun that has people that know who to write software and maintaining Server farms!

5-eye's - Should have anticipated more eye's than that! 

They're not actually writting there own software, they're buying it from other people and of course those other people know it give's them a hard-on when they can do the same type of illegal hacking trick's that most of us would go to prison for!

Spying on someone via Camera: Trojans and Rootkits do the same thing. So in what way is there giant Rootkit any differant?

Hackers all have a Manifesto: We exist with no skin color, no bias and no creed.

But the part about having no BIAS starts to go out the window when you realise someone somewhere is programming your computer to self implode under there manifesto of "let's own (pwn) the web!" 

If your goal is to protect website's then you need to learn about the difference between a TYPE-SAFE language and GNU/POSIX. 
(Programmed on a Z80 - Complete with Bugs!) 

The chances of actually using or learning about TYPESAFE are few and far between, it's not something you can just plug and play!

One's written in C# the other one is written in C++ which do you suppose is the best?

These guys and there lame hacking toolkit that claim they're experts in computer security, whilst they're marketing there services, all seem to have missed two of the safest and most secure programming enviroments on earth, type-safe languages such as C + D with no C++ (or just a little) thttpd why do you use thttpd instead of apache? Because thttpd is secure! Why do we run apache in Chroot? So if the bad guy breaks in he can't do anything! Bravo go to the top of the class!

If I see someone clutching some Linux penetration testing toolkit, I am going to do, what you should do, put your boot firmly in there behind and send them out of the door for being what they are - a Script Kiddie! If the Linux maintainers can not or will not remove the aggressive prolific & malicious features from there operating system's ie: no more automated hacking toolkits in the hands of kids, then you should petition your congressman to ban Linux everywhere!

Clearly the Berkley Secure Daemon and the Plan 9 crowd have much higher standards, you dont see some penetration testing BSD distro just laying around for kids to download an that right there is the nature of the beast. 

SIGLINUX - Pfft... It must be eradicted with extream prejadice, because it's been left to rain unchecked and now you've got pentagon officials thinking POSIX must be fantastic, that it'll solve all of there problems overnight - then they want to penetrate everything everywhere because someone clutching some backtrack distribution of Linux convinced them that it's wonderful, we've got some news for you, actually it's not wonderful it's full of Bugs, because the guy running the GNU put's bugs in it, to pressure the likes of Microsoft & Others to come clean! 

If you want a secure OS then you really should focus on something other than POSIX and if you work for the NSA perhaps you should go rent out a copy of WarGames from the local video store, if David Lightman nearly destroyed the world in 1983 with a TSR80 imagine what that Linux Box will do today!

Who approved the Android Kernel - Linus
Which Operating System is responcible for heartbleed & tarnishing the reputation of the NSA - Linus
Who do we hate more than the NSA at this moment in time - Linus

I dont blame the NSA for trying to do whats right, but I do blame the other guys who convinced them it was the right thing to do!

I do believe Mr Torvalds exact words back in 2010 where "Digital Rights Management is ok with Linux! Anyone who disagree's should flame me to a Crisp!"

That was shortly before people tried to install it on there new $1,999 PC to find that those PC's actually went *POP* so if anyone should happen to see him out and about driving his German Engineered Mercedes Benz, do feel free to have a little Vent. 

Something along the lines of "LINUS!" screamed at the top of your Lungs whilst your face slowly turns puce with rage aught to do the trick!

----------


## Joshua2014

Google claimed it's servers where hacked by the Chinese who where using sophisticated encryption the likes of which had never been seen before, here's why I dont buy that story and niether should you. Since when have the Chinese been able to penetrate Security Enhanced Linux which I believe is what google maintains on most of it's servers.  They claim they made off with their GAIA password system, ORLY! So where is the Google cloned website supporting this password system? Do the Chinese have it? I think not, just because some connection looks like it bounced out of some Proxy in China does not automatically implicate the Chinese nor does it automatically implicate the russian's or any other foreign power, it was probably some teenager sitting in there basement with a copy of Linux!  Sophisticated encryption, you mean they used an encryption randomiser and a real PRIVATE key? Do you know why encryption is supposed to be sophisticated?   To protect the buisness interest's of everybody else! Anyone can sign there source code to the virus with "Al-Jazzera for the Win!" in arabic using Google's own translate tool and then claim someone else did it! It all boils back down to the oldest hacker trick in the Book called Social Engineering or put into plain english "How to tell lies!" and this is what they're teaching those raw recruits at langley these days is it?

They've got there hearts desire, they can keep the internet for all time.

None of the serious programmers want it or anything to do with there highly suspicious Tor network, Foss & DecNET shall rise from it's grave to live once more, internal internet, no more global internet and that as they say is the end of that!

I can litterally imagine that conversation in my head:

Ed: But this is awesome it protects your privacy and anonimity, let me install it everywhere for you!
Vlad: No, I am afraid not, you will relinquish you're USB stick to us and will continue to program our Social Media site.

There on that boy like a Rash, his friend who worked on that network was fired, the FSB took his place. Ruskies arnt as stupid as people think!

An niether are the guys running that huge combine harvester!

Let me ask you something an I'll be 100% honest here, something few of these guys seem to be...

Now that you know they're is a Backdoor in the Cryptographic Application Programming Interface for your Windows, Apple & Android... 

"Do you really think there is no back-door in your Linux or BSD Box that is distributed with no Warranty?"

Let's see BSD maintained by DARPA and Linux maintained by the NSA

"Would you like the Truth? I dont think you could handle the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth!"

Any programmer can make a lot of Bugs seem innocent, accidental in fact, so here's something for you to ponder if you will...

Open your Linux or BSD Terminal and type echo $uid (hit return) and then type: stty (an hit return) 

Now you tell me why does your Shell have a Line Number and a Baud Rate normally reserved for a Modem? or in laymans terms: A Telephone!

Its wonderful, it's wizardly, we'll put it everywhere... Speaking on behalf of these Guys "Oh goodie!"



Let me explain it so you can understand it, when you type in: echo $uid that should echo your ($)Shell user ID, but did you notice perchance that you don't have one???

Mess with the Bull & you get the Horns!

----------


## CPUd

> Now that you know they're is a Backdoor in the Cryptographic Application Programming Interface for your Windows, Apple & Android...


I don't know that.

----------


## Joshua2014

Well now you do, you see Microsoft just for example, in the creation of components for Microsoft Windows using COM, all components must implement the IUnknown  interface to allow client code to find all other interfaces and features of that component, and they do this by creating a GUID which may be called upon to provide an entry point. The IUnknown interface is defined as a GUID with the value of {00000000-0000-0000-C000-000000000046},  and rather than having a named entry point called "IUnknown", the  preceding GUID is used, thus every component that provides an IUnknown  entry point gives the same GUID, and every program that looks for an  IUnknown interface in a component always uses that GUID to find the  entry point, knowing that an application using that particular GUID must  always consistently implement IUnknown in the same manner and the same  way. Anything executed under the Registry as _root_ dissappears from the Windows Registry entirely! They've had plenty of programmers come forward in the past saying that the NT_Kernel was nothing more than a rushed Job to get the product out.

That's why no matter what way they patch that Operating System it will always be exploitable! But then again they want it to be exploitable, not defendable, otherwise how else are you supposed to break in & how else do you tie people into buying your anti-viral solution?

Windows XP Service Pack 1 yeah some of us remember buying that awesome product and finding out when you got it home, how someone had set it up so your NetBIOS Shares where wide open and no default password was set!

Amasing isnt it that several years down the line there Product is still using LM_Hash or Lan_Manager Hash for the password which has been proven to be vulnerable for YEARS!

----------


## CPUd

How do you exploit IUnknown interface to create a backdoor in CAPI?

----------


## Joshua2014

> How do you exploit IUnknown interface to create a backdoor in CAPI?


Why exploit something when you can just use the Key?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSAKEY

Love Microsofts comment "Inaccurate and Unfounded" (they're so full of sh**!)

----------


## CPUd

> Why exploit something when you can just use the Key?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSAKEY
> 
> Love Microsofts comment "Inaccurate and Unfounded" (they're so full of sh**!)


What exactly are you implying that key is supposed to do?

----------


## Joshua2014

> What exactly are you implying that key is supposed to do?


  Well that's not really a question for me, thats a question for the nsa.  Although I do have one question?  What did they have against the Guys in Nebraska?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGvHNNOLnCk  So true!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FP-L-gfgr4

----------


## CPUd

> Well that's not really a question for me, thats a question for the nsa.  Although I do have one question?  What did they have against the Guys in Nebraska?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGvHNNOLnCk  So true!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FP-L-gfgr4


I guess I should rephrase- what is the purpose of _NSAKEY?  How can it be used as a 'backdoor' to CAPI?

----------


## dannno

I've been running ubuntu on my laptops for a while now.

I have Mint on one of my desktops, it works ok but I might switch back to ubuntu one of these days...

----------


## Joshua2014

> I guess I should rephrase- what is the purpose of _NSAKEY?  How can it be used as a 'backdoor' to CAPI?


  Dude! The RSA Certificates serve two purposes;   One it allow's you to decrypt anything someone else think's is secure whilst they use SSL and invoke an RSA secure socket.  Two if you've got the other half of that Key ie: the private part, which I dont think RSA will just hand you on a plate, then you could see just how secure those sockets really are!  If the metasploit and I trust you know what that is!? Can invoke a shell session onto a Windows Box, then it's not hard to imagine how something else and I wont go pointing fingers here although I've mentioned it, can just crawl all over your Windows.      

You see the fundermental problem with people and there EGO is they do stupid things like post pictures, like this one!



Loving the USMC Tag attached to that PC, loving what's on the middle Laptop even more!      

I guess you could say if you'll pardon the expression "Caught that little $#@!er and his startship enterprise wallpaper Red-Handed!" 

  Just in case you havent figured it out yet;  It's the KDE Desktop dont know which version of Linux?  But I'll bet his heart didnt bleed!  
It's Bitrig on the far Right! 
 It's Plan 9 and Plan B in the Middle!   
All of which are of course Open Source...  

So lets go browsing the Plan 9 tree and see what we can find...   

Anything interesting like:  1.    'tar xf spy.tar'        -->  2.spy       README     mkfile     test1.spy  tmp         8.spy       k.spy      spy.spy     test2.spy  v.spy  2.    'cd Spy' 3.    'ramfs -s' 4.    'mk'        --> spy mounts                  /srv/ramfs on Spy/tmp.                 failed?: kill ramfs | rc (carefully)                          rm /srv/ramfs                 start with 3.  5.    'touch tmp/x'    --> for init only                 'Step' in the T/request-Panel                 'Step' in the T/reply-Panel                   6.    'touch tmp/y'    --> 'Step' the messages                 'Step' in the T/request-Panel                 'Step' in the T/reply-Panel                 For example:                 Modify the Tcreate request                 step mit return through                 the fields.  7.    'ls tmp'    -->                 'Step' in the T/request-Panel                 'Step' in the T/reply-Panel 8.    'Quit' spy  9.    restart with 4. 

   Oh thats interesting what else do we have in here, oh some slimmed down non-vulnerable Libraries, some programs to pull UUID's from Windows Systems, etc, etc, etc...

----------


## Joshua2014

By definition the fact it's open source means we're all free to have a copy... How kind!  

So dont delay get your Impenatrable NSA approved OS today!

http://ninetimes.cat-v.org/

----------


## pcosmar

> etc, etc, etc...


???..
WTF?

Aside from some gobbledegook that is attempting to make yourself sound knowledgeable.. You are full of $#@!,, starting with the Non existent USMC tag.
It is some advertizing logo on a spring clip.. and not a Marine logo.

Most of it can't be read,, What can be read looks like an install,,perhaps updating.  And the desktop is not visible (blank) regardless of what window manager is being used.

I use windows for a game,,and for a game only. I run Linux for everything else.

And nothing is totally secure. But if you are all "Billy Bad Ass" hit my computer and leave me a message.
Or STFU.

----------


## Joshua2014

> ???.. WTF?  Aside from some gobbledegook that is attempting to make yourself sound knowledgeable.. You are full of $#@!,, starting with the Non existent USMC tag. It is some advertizing logo on a spring clip.. and not a Marine logo.  Most of it can't be read,, What can be read looks like an install,,perhaps updating.  And the desktop is not visible (blank) regardless of what window manager is being used.  I use windows for a game,,and for a game only. I run Linux for everything else.  And nothing is totally secure. But if you are all "Billy Bad Ass" hit my computer and leave me a message. Or STFU.


I dont hit system's, thats what Kid's - who dont know the difference between C sharp and Limbo or Linux with C++ do!

Feel free to grab a copy but let me give you the Caveat Emptor in advance, I've seen other people try this out and they soon ditch it, know why?

Because it'll take you the rest of your life to learn how to use it properly!

----------


## pcosmar

> I dont hit system's, thats what Kid's - who dont know the difference between C sharp and Limbo or Linux with C++ do!


Good,,and mine is secure from such,, and from more that that.

It may be possible,,(though unlikely) but it would take more than any average threat,, and a supercomputer with time to waste to crack the root password..
And without that you will get nowhere.

And that assumes that my computer is even visible on the web.

Now the Mod here could certainly check my IP address,, But i will guarantee that they will not be within 50 miles of my location.

Well maybe,, it changes.. they might get within 20.. depending on the pool.

----------


## Joshua2014

> Good,,and mine is secure from such,, and from more that that.  It may be possible,,(though unlikely) but it would take more than any average threat,, and a supercomputer with time to waste to crack the root password.. And without that you will get nowhere.  And that assumes that my computer is even visible on the web.  Now the Mod here could certainly check my IP address,, But i will guarantee that they will not be within 50 miles of my location.  Well maybe,, it changes.. they might get within 20.. depending on the pool.


  Well you see that great big hunk of junk that's sucking the information out of every Google handset right about now, so they can sweep it for Terrorist's, well that Beast called "TITAN" Btw is of course maintained by Old Skewl hackers, like Ken & Rob who work for Google and Ken & Dennis wrote this back in the 1970's an you might be surprised to learn, it doesnt fall over, it can not be hacked, because it's not full of Stallman's Buggy $#@!!

----------


## pcosmar

> Well you see that great big hunk of junk that's sucking the information out of every Google handset right about now, so they can sweep it for Terrorist's, well that Beast called "TITAN" Btw is of course maintained by Old Skewl hackers, like Ken & Rob who work for Google and Ken & Dennis wrote this back in the 1970's an you might be surprised to learn, it doesnt fall over, it can not be hacked, because it's not full of Stallman's Buggy $#@!!


Anything can be hacked.. It just hasn't been done yet,, (or not reported)

And Titan runs on Linux.

----------


## Joshua2014

Ha, nah, Titan run's the Fluffy White Bunny Rabbit - Google Run's Linux..

When you compair OS vulnerability reports you find the amount of Linux machines that get compramised is only around 11% compaired to say Windows.

They could have reduced that to 0% years ago, by educating people and using this on the Department of Justice website, but instead the Government does as Governments do, they keep a Lid on it and use it to suck the world Dry!

An of course in Linux or Unix you type: make but on Plan 9 you type: MK and of course it's called Plan 9 from outer space, so flying saucer!?!

Hold on a minute, what kind of machine is that.. Oh its a Sun SPARC Ultra!

Nixons MK-Ultra - Alive an Well.

----------


## pcosmar

> Ha, nah, Titan run's the Fluffy White Bunny Rabbit - Google Run's Linux..
> 
> When you compair OS vulnerability reports you find the amount of Linux machines that get compramised is only around 11% compaired to say Windows.
> 
> They could have reduced that to 0% years ago, by educating people and using this on the Department of Justice website, but instead the Government does as Governments do, they keep a Lid on it and use it to suck the world Dry!
> 
> An of course in Linux or Unix you type: make but on Plan 9 you type: MK and of course it's called Plan 9 from outer space, so flying saucer!?!
> 
> Hold on a minute, what kind of machine is that.. Oh its a Sun SPARC Ultra!
> ...




TITAN
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_%28supercomputer%29



> Operating system
> Cray Linux Environment

----------


## Joshua2014

> TITAN http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_%28supercomputer%29


Silly Boy, nobody said that it does not EMULATE Linux! 



Follow the White Rabbit & I'll show you how deep the Rabbit Hole Goes!

----------


## pcosmar

> Silly Boy, nobody said that it does not EMULATE Linux! 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the White Rabbit & I'll show you how deep the Rabbit Hole Goes!


Bells obscure Operating system is at best a novelty. Perhaps if it had ever been seriously considered and developed  (since 2002) it may have some legitimate use.
But then DoS sitll has a fan base..

----------


## Joshua2014

> Bells obscure Operating system is at best a novelty. Perhaps if it had ever been seriously considered and developed  (since 2002) it may have some legitimate use. But then DoS sitll has a fan base..


  LOL - I was waiting for you to contradict me by trying to point out that TITAN actually has a giant Picture of the OCEAN right along the side of it, then I was simply going to point my finger at O - The Plan 9 Octopus!   An just in case you missed it, it's actively developed!  Although if I start shoving it everywhere to enjoy a little privacy, I dont think I could stand that drab grey background for very long, good thing it's got an X10 Windows manager and an X11 oh and Lua & WM/WM the choices are there for the taking! I'm kind of favoring the Unix Desktop Enviroment or maybe Athene!       An Bell is of course in the Grand Scheme of things.. The Telephone Company!      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oKR9MYYdBM      Just because it's got pretty Lights and a marvelous display, does not automatically mean, thats it's not a much more impressive, bigger version of what you've got Vibrating in your Pocket! You know sometimes Germany get's it Right, when the Germans first saw Linux and all the Hacking $#@! that went with it, they said "Das ist streng verboten!"      https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_MKUltra      At least one subproject of the MK Ultra project was about the electronic control of human behaviour (subproject 119). Subproject 119 had the purpose to provide funds for a study to make a critical review of the literature and scientific developments related to the recording, analysis and interpretation of bio-electric signals from the human organism, and activation of the human behaviour by remote means.  In a 1977 interview, Marchetti specifically called the CIA claim that MKUltra was abandoned a "cover story."     https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COINTELPRO    The final report of the Church Committee concluded:  Too many people have been spied upon by too many Government agencies and too much information has been illegally collected. The Government has often undertaken the secret surveillance of citizens on the basis of their political beliefs, even when those beliefs posed no threat of violence or illegal acts on behalf of a hostile foreign power. The Government, operating primarily through secret and bias informants, but also using other intrusive techniques such as wiretaps, microphone "bugs", surreptitious mail opening, and break-ins, has swept in vast amounts of information about the personal lives, views, and associations of American citizens. Investigations of groups deemed potentially dangerous -- and even of groups suspected of associating with potentially dangerous organizations -- have continued for decades, despite the fact that those groups did not engage in unlawful activity.       https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSA_wa...ce_controversy  (20012007)      https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSA_call_database  MAINWAY        'BellSouth denies phone records were handed over to the NSA'   "BellSouth denies phone records were handed over to the NSA"  A Wikinews article about the 2006 allegation about telephone records     The Electronic Frontier Foundation  filed a related suit against AT&T on January 31, 2006, alleging  that the firm had given NSA access to its database, a charge reiterated  in the _USA Today_ article.  Verizon and BellSouth have both claimed they were never contacted by  the NSA, nor did they provide any information to the agency, though US codes of law  permit companies to lie about their activities when the President  believes that telling the truth would compromise national security.       (Or compramise Google & Eric Schmidts Wallet! "Ein Riech, Ein Volk, Ein Furer, Right Eric?")      Only two things came out of Berkley Bro - Unix & LSD!  Rob Pike - Worked @ BellSouth & AT&T - helped write the GO Programming Language - Now working at Google Ken Thompson - Designer of the Unix OS - Followed on with Plan9 - Now working for Google  Julian Schmidt - On the Plan 9 Development Team, what's his relation to Eric Schmidt? Perhaps someone should go ask him! "People dont want to search Google, people want google to tell them what to do!" - Eric Schmidt CEO - Very hard to tell where his arsehole ends and the truth begins!  Where does Linus Torvald work? The Plan-B Labs "Oh snap!" Where are most of the previous BellSouth & AT&T Employees "Oh Oogle that!"  You dont need a degree in computer science to dig up the truth! Chant it with me Baby! "Unix On, Unix On!"   

An of course they class there impenatrable OS as a Scientific Research Operating System...   
Studying human behaviour. Here's something for your Science study Dr Thompson!

----------


## Joshua2014

Didnt your Mommy ever warn you about Strangers with Candy?  

   Conspiracy to Defraud (Count One) Grand Larceny (Count Two)    

   The GNU is going to have a very hard time trying to explain it all!  

   Here's what happens to that Serial Line interface on that Linux or Unix Box!

   (STTY - Yes Y indeed!) 7 Teletype Terminals (TTY's) and you only need 1.  

   /* I sleep with the lock... only way to drain */

  static void
serialdrain(Serial *ser)
{
    uint baud;

     baud = ser->baud;
    /* wait for the 256-byte pipe to clear */
    sleep(10 + 256/((1 + baud)*1000));
    ser->clearpipes(ser);
}

int

 An of course the Locks it's refering to are your Linux Kernel Locks! 

 "A lock kernel is a solitary global lock that is held whenever a thread  enters kernel space, and is released when the thread returns to user  space"
 - a system call is the archetypical example, only in this instance it's not calling a system function, instead it's calling Root    = 0

 It makes more sense if you dont think about it as Root - But instead - LINE IN/”From TEL. Company" + LINE OUT/”To Phones” On line - 0

 It's supposed to work by having the Rabid Bunny protect your investments, your BSD & your Linux Boxes with your own CAPI and the Windows Boxes distributed onto the back of it all again with your own CAPI, not the other way around! - Sigh, I want a holiday in the Behama's hold on let me just book a ticket - "Will that be Window or Isle!"

  It's always good to watch other people bluster and go, but, but, but, they can not have that level of invisibility or privacy, we'd go bankrupt! Our goal exactly, welcome to our world where none of us actually get paid to write the crap you all think is wonderful or they pay you and then they piggy back on it for the rest of there lives, whilst they sell you a Google Android enabled device and suck anything your working on into there Big scientific database!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg

----------


## Joshua2014

I AM STUNED you havent figured out the connection yet... 9 which attacks the X11 display manager to download everything - 9 - 11   

 And of course all the tech companies where planning a Cyber Attack Next to Keep themselves in POWER! 

 If you own a computer - Then you've bought a hypnotic hypnosis TELEPHONE!

----------


## pcosmar

> If you own a computer - Then you've bought a hypnotic hypnosis TELEPHONE!


What's your excuse?

----------


## Joshua2014

Same as yours I got sucked into it! But at last I've found the system, that turns all there little implants off! Something to put on that Open Firmware Geode with it's full random number generator and an open coreboot BIOS! But I guess the lesson here is that's what happens when you let some Mad Scientist go loose with his Flying Saucer! For years we've all sat there proding the screen going why the fu** is that serial connection there? Oh look it disappears on itself! Nobody tells you it's because thats the Line in - Oh no, they just mumble about, oh well yeah its unix, it's old, its a time sharing system and that's just been left in by mistake! Mistake my ARSE!

It's like that scene from the Matrix where he walks through one or two back-doors until one day he walks through another door to see millions of backdoors everywhere and at the time all you can think is.. JESUS CHRIST!

If this is how Governments operate, with spam, advertising, marketing, rewarding thieving technical companies and putting implants into peoples computers so they can be attacked then I want no part of it, an I'll be sure to modify my vote to reflect that at the next general election, i'll be content to sit on the side lines with my closed network and say no thank you when they ask if id like a camera implanted into my forehead, or TV screen.

If you want an implant free computer seeing as how they're destroying them all, then I humbly suggest getting a security screw driver and unscrewing your satallite desktop box, inside you'll find a tiny motherboard, with no wierd or out of place chip's that look suspect and a SATA HDD which also appears to be totally implant free, with a grand total of 512MB of RAM, one MIPS processor and Scart, HMDI and TV in and out! Enjoy!

My advice is let them have the internet, turn it into a huge marketing machine flooded with advertising and marketing crap not like we all dont see enough of it on the TV already (which we all ignore), they'll be busy trying to hack and pwn each other and the rest of us can get on with Normality!

----------


## pcosmar

> Same as yours I got sucked into it!


You have no idea who or what I am,, or why I eventually decided to go online..

But I do not hide my identity. I never have ,, and have no need.
I am here in this digital world,, for as long as it suits me.. and will leave it behind with no regrets.

You think I am afraid of being on lists? I was on lists before I was ever online.
Do you think I fear Identity theft?  No,, you really don't want to be me. (trust me,,I'm toxic)

My computer security extends to keeping the casual intruder out of my box,, not to hiding my actions.

Regardless of how you access the web,, you are still in the web.

----------


## Joshua2014

Lol, ah, then you really dont understand how the Rabbit work's, it's access is a bit differant to say the least! A 9fs server or 9 file server operates transparently, so it's like going from your desktop, straight into someone else's (very apt) and there you can upload download, do what you like and the encryption between the two is transparent! In fact it use's something called Factotum to handle the keys with DSA - SHA1 - MD5 but those are of course old broken standards, but the thing I love about open source is the very fact that it is open source, so DSA - SHA1 - MD5 (sigh) no, no, no, lets rearrange and have DSA - RIPEMD160 & MD6 all of which are also open source! Tiger & Rabbit - ha, yeah those are actually open source ciphers! It's not the wanting to hide something, it's the wanting to be able to use something without some navy jock looking over your shoulder whilst you type. Big differance! But of course if they all had there way, they would own it all, know it all and sniff it all. Clearly they where never told as a child, you dont always get everything you want! An they do not, despite there best efforts know it all.

Dont worry, when your dropped from DoD pay-roll then you'll end up human like the rest of us, with beady little eye's, spindly little fingers, dungerees and spec's like coca-cola bottoms, with a big bushy beard! An then you'll have all day and night to carry on playing world of warcraft in the basement.

The whole truth of it is your not keeping any casual intruder out, not if they've designed the back-door into your Linux or Unix or Windows OS whilst they let themselves in devouring it all. Octopus - Squidy - Sentient program, that's you walking around with your Android, your the sentient program, thats been turned into drone bait! Militarization of the Web means killing you where you stand, Google Glass - did you happen to miss how they would love that device to communicate with your inner ear? Do you know what that would do if it ruptured your inner ear? It's a nasty painful slow death and not something I would be keen to purchase so some other spring chicken can sit there in some plush office pressing a button killing hundreds or thousands of people. This is always the way it rolls, the navy come's along and $#@!'s everything up with it's silicon chip and the army are the poor bastards left to sort it all out!

War is not a Video game, although it appears they're trying to turn it into one. Why dont they just drop the BOMB and get it over with then we can all listen to the blah, blah, this will never be allowed to happen again, war crime, attrocities against mankind and blah, blah, blah.

We've stopped 54 Terrorist Attacks - No what you mean is you've MURDERED 54 People, lets not mince words!

Not to mention dug yourselves into trillions of dollars of debt, building a giant automated War Robot that could one day turn sentient and kill you all. What's the END-GAME well lets see, they've given us all WIFI which operates on the same frequency as a microwave oven, but surely you cant adjust the power output on those. (right) then of course once we're all dead, the machines take control meeting little resistance because they've already disarmed you all. "But you promised the heads of state they would live!" in exchange for there co-operation. Lol, some people really are nieve!

Of course they all sit in some office somewhere planning all this evil $#@!, an I bet the majority of them have never even seen a dead body up close, oh the sight of blood on a TV screen spraying everywhere is a far cry from the real thing, the real thing is warm, salty and has a smell that no matter how hard you try you never forget. An when they see it for the first time, the result is always the same, they go white, then they go yellow, then there hands shake whilst they bable incoherantly, then they puke there guts up whilst hypervetilating trying to get there head back in the game.

The only thing you can say to it all is O'RLY - You want to kill people with there own phone & a giant calculator.. Sick!

It is what it is - Disturbed & Wrong - But the easy solution is next time there's thousands of dead bodies that need mopping up, then get them out of there little office and let them be the ones to do it and see if they still think War is so fantastic when they've finished!

The internet was started as a civilian network, which the telephone company would appear to have been manipulating for it's own advantage, most of us would call that Fraud. It's made up of the geeks who understand it and the people who use it, the military has no place in cyber-space. If there's a problem, we deal with it, we dont need to kill our users because they sent us a few overwhealming ping requests, just because they got pissed off.

Besides which the amount of people that actually know how to run a CPU server in tandem with a file server and an archive server are few and far between, an because it would appear, there's not that many programmers at the DoD, they hawk there programs from the Criminal elements they've hired!

So it's true that the rich and the powerful seem to lead there own existance whilst the poor people live in the nieve umbrella, the military, yeah, I remember service, I flew in the door and flew back out again, when they said "We're sorry to tell you this, but they've cut all our funding, so we cant afford to send you on training but we can afford to drop you in the hot-zone in afganistan to take a bullet!" Apparently that was at the same time as they where cutting back funds for the ammunition, saying they where using too many rounds that they couldnt afford. An this is all whilst they're busy weaponising the web and siphoning billions of dollars overseas, that nobody would have heard about unless someone leaked it to the press.

Passed the medical with flying colors, 20x20 vision, no problem with pulling the trigger, if its me or them they're the one's that are going to get it, once to the body and once to the head. Filled out the paperwork, then heard how they where cutting all the money back and decided I didnt have that great a death wish and flew back out of the reserves just as fast as I flew in.

As to the blood and dead bodies, you see a lot of that working the grave yard shift at a hospital on friday night!

The best one I ever saw, a guy got glassed in the face in a night-club and the guy that did it, ended up in a cubicle two rows down after he fell down the steps drunk, then the other guys brother, nice guy, no neck.. Came walking past and suddenly realised the guy who had hurt his little brother was laying there getting a bandage on his sore finger!

----------

